# If money were no object



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Dream a little!

If you won the lottery, or some unknown very distant relative left you a pile of money, what would you do with it?

I know many of us would pay off our debts, put much of it into our retirement funds, donate some to our favorite charities or churches, and help out family members and good friends who had serious financial woes. 

But THEN what?  Would you travel around the world?  Buy a big boat and live on it?  Move to a mansion (assuming you don't live in one now)?  Hire a gardener and a cook?  Buy a DX for everyone on Kindleboards?  Throw parties every weekend, or buy an island and live in happy solitude?  

Anyone?  Surely we've all had the if-I-won-the-lottery dream...  even if we don't actually buy tickets.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a guy in DC who just won the Powerball -- actually a month or more ago.  Many millions of dollars.  He was SMART.  First thing he did was call a lawyer and the next thing he did was call a financial advisor.  Set up a bunch of trusts -- for kids and grandkids to go to college, some charitable, and one for himself to live on.  Put it all in a company and then had his lawyer go redeem the ticket.  Took the lump sum to be distributed among the various trusts.  The guy is 82 or so. . . .and so far, we don't know who he is.

As for me.  I would have pre-ordered the DX already.    Beyond that, I don't know.  It would be nice to not have to think about whether or not I should buy that cute pair of sneakers when I already have 4 pair at home so I don't really need them.  OTOH, I think my parents made me too practical to ever go completely off the deep end.

I already have a cleaning lady.  (I REALLY REALLY hate to clean.)

I'd probably buy my DH many of the tools he doesn't have only because he doesn't feel he should spend money on, say a lathe, when he won't really have a need to use it much.

The college I graduated from would get a big chunk.  Also our parish.

I'd love a pool. . . .but would have to move for that so that would take thinking about.  And would also then have a pool service 'cause I'm not interested in being the one that pulls the dead chipmunks out of the skimmer. Oh, with a hot tub.

Probably put some in trust for nieces and nephews.

Buy an HD TV and TiVo.  

Buy and alto and/or tenor recorder.

Take lessons on the tenor sax I have.  Maybe the violin too.

Perhaps travel more. . .especially to where it is warm when it's not here.


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Travel around the world in my personal submarine. 

http://66.83.181.250:8080/db/ussubs/live/submarines/seattle_1000.php3

- Walter.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

1. Buy a new house.  We live in a townhouse now, which is great as part of our "live below our means" philosophy, but having a dedicated office and two car garage and a basement would be nice.  Nothing huge or fancy just a nice home, probably LEED certified or otherwise built green.
2. The youngest SIL is a freshman in college this fall.  Giving her a scholarship (dependent on grades, no free ride here) would be wonderful.
3. Taking over paying for grandparents' nursing care.  
4. The family owns some land further south that is jointly owned by father-in-law and his brother and would be split even further when inherited.  I would buy out the other kids and keep it intact.  Also, build a new cabin there.
5. Talk to siblings about what "one time economic outpatient care" do they want.  A new car?  A student loan or credit card paid off?
6. Plan trip to Europe.

Lara Amber


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There's a guy in DC who just won the Powerball -- actually a month or more ago. Many millions of dollars. He was SMART. First thing he did was call a lawyer and the next thing he did was call a financial advisor. Set up a bunch of trusts -- for kids and grandkids to go to college, some charitable, and one for himself to live on. Put it all in a company and then had his lawyer go redeem the ticket. Took the lump sum to be distributed among the various trusts. The guy is 82 or so. . . .and so far, we don't know who he is.


When I worked for the lawyers, we used to talk about this, especially if one of our group tickets won. Setting up a corporation is the first thing to do so that the funds can be paid directly into it. Otherwise, the lottery commission forces you to take a drastically reduced lump sum.

Then education and medical trusts, charities, etc.



> I already have a cleaning lady. (I REALLY REALLY hate to clean.)


This would be first on my list for things to do for myself. Second would be to hire a part-time secretary whose main duties would be tossing out the junk mail and doing the filing and shredding.



> I'd love a pool. . . .but would have to move for that so that would take thinking about. And would also then have a pool service 'cause I'm not interested in being the one that pulls the dead chipmunks out of the skimmer. Oh, with a hot tub.


A pool would be nice, and I have plenty of space for one. Of course, I would need a pool boy man.

I'm going to need a new car in the next year or so, but I think I'm going to have it customized to accommodate all the people I have to ferry around.

Speaking of customized, I have very small feet. High on my list would be custom shoes. Lots and lots of custom shoes.

And loads of Kindle books. Maybe that should be first.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

First, I would look into the housing market and invest a large chunk into land and houses. Then I would want to have my dream house built, and have a couple more kids, and hire a cleaning lady! Set up trusts for them to go to any college, as well as a few of my friends kids who are like family to me. I would have my husband retire and build him a workshop and garage so he can play! Then, once the kids were old enough, I would travel the world with him. I'd probably go back to school too. 
I would also donate Kindles to nursing homes, hospitals, schools, and KindleBoards!
And every Kindle book I have been wanting!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

After paying off all debt, including the house...

Let the Spouse Thingy get the car or motorcycle of his dreams
Stick enough aside for a comfortable retirement
Buy the Boy a new car

and then I would plunge some serious bucks into my business, so that I can take on more new writers and get them better distribution. That would be the icing on the cake for me.

Mmmmmm...icing....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

We'd love a house in an area with a year round nice climate so we could always have fresh food growing. The house would have a sunny porch for reading, a fabulous kitchen, and a large, stocked wine cellar.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

After making sure my family was taken care of I'd travel to all the places I've read about.

Tessa


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Definitely all the things Susan listed in "I know many of us...", but the "THEN what" dreams would be:

Having a second home on the South Island of New Zealand.  We visited in 2005 and fell in love.

Some remodeling and serious landscaping of our current home and 2 acre yard.

A BMW Z-car that my DH has lusted after for years and something new for me (cherry red mustang convertible with leather interior and all the bells and whistles probably).

Pick up and travel wherever, whenever we wanted to.

A cleaning service (clean sheets on my bed EVERY day), a 24/7/365 on-call masuess, and finally I'm with Gertie-custom shoes, lots and lots of custom shoes (IMHO Imelda had the right idea)!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

1. Trust fund for the kids to finance their education (after calling lawyers and setting up my estate). 
2. Trust fund for all my nieces and nephews to fund their education if their parents fall short. 
3. Pay off our house. 
4. Pay off both of my sisters' mortagages.
5. Hubby and I quit our jobs and travel extensively with our kids and a pack of tutors. 
6. Apparently buy a private plane cuz I need to take our golden retriever when we travel!
7. Oh almost forgot, move my father-in-law from the VA to a private, well-run nursing home.
8. Donate to worthy causes.

EllenR


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh yeah, when I wasn't in the submarine, I'd probably be relaxing in one of these models. 

http://www.fiusdistributors.com/models_public-r.htm

- Walter.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'd hire the best bunch of doctors and finest care-giving services I could find to take care of my mother, who is unfortunately suffering from many ailments in her declining years -- some of them quite painful.

After that and any mundane financial stuff, I'd buy a nicely equipped home/cottage/cabin in a peaceful location and try my hand at writing a novel or two.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

WalterK said:


> Travel around the world in my personal submarine.
> 
> http://66.83.181.250:8080/db/ussubs/live/submarines/seattle_1000.php3
> 
> - Walter.


That is so cool! I'm not sure I'd ever want to be submerged for 20 days, but it's still way cool.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, twelve replies in less than two hours. We do like to dream. 

While I also hate to clean, I'd hate even more to have a stranger in the house picking up my mess. So no cleaning lady for me.

Probably no pool either, since my parents have one and they live five minutes away. But a hot tub would be installed within a week! Maybe as part of the new deck (which really _does_ have to happen sometime soon since the existing one is not in good shape anymore).

Extended travel -- two weeks in St. Maarten, two months in Locarno. Then all the places I haven't been but would like to see. That's a long list.

Weekly pedicures.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

wouldn't need to stress about my tutition so much.
buy a house in Hawaii for mom and dad
House for myself
Place for my bro
Pay for their other houses
rebuild my grandparents house.
Take in my cousin.
Get myself a great dane LOOK A PUPPY-->








Donate to the shelther...Donate to a lot of places.
Put a lot of aside for later because I know I want to open my own business one day.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK- after the usual: pay my bills, pay off my house/cars, etc.  I would probably buy a bigger house (paid in full) and then I would buy a 5th wheel camper, a BIG one, that I would use to travel around the US in.    I would also get a college fund and a car fund set up for my DS who is 12.  

THEN, I would buy Kindles, skins, Oberons and amazon gift certificates for my sister and my friends who love to read and can't afford to buy a Kindle of their own.... Cause I want all of them to experience the love of Kindle, too!!!  (And that is the truth!!)


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

This is fun!  

I would set up trusts for my kids so they could go to the schools of their choice.  We have three in college now - ouch!  I would send my son to the scrumptious private school for children with autism that is just a dream for us right now.  I'd fly my daughter's Marine boyfriend home to visit every time he had had leave.  I would pay off my mortgage.  I'd build my husband the garage of his dreams, and buy him a 60's era box Nova to live in it.  My husband would never work again and we'd hang out all the time.  I'd throw a Christmas party for my county's foster children every year. I'd buy my mom a little pink Victorian house with gobs of gingerbread trim and have a personal driver at her beck and call (she doesn't drive).  I'd buy my mother in law a Hansel and Gretel Tudor cottage with miles of gardens.  I'd play anonymous fairy godmother to anyone I came across who needed help and encouragement.  

Yup, I'd have a great time


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

WalterK said:


> http://www.fiusdistributors.com/models_public-r.htm
> 
> - Walter.


Don't you need a license to fly that thing?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sixnsolid said:


> I'd buy my mother in law a Hansel and Gretel Tudor cottage


  Surely you're not saying that your MIL is a witch...


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would hire a personal assistant to do all the stuff I HATE... grocery shopping, bill paying, errands.
Definitely a cook.  (Healthy and delicious)
A cleaning lady, (Especially laundry & ironing!)
maybe a personal trainer. (then again, maybe not  )

Then I could play with the kids and DH all the time, volunteer, read my kindle, and relax!  HEAVEN!!


eta:  Looks like I just need a MOM of my own!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay, practical stuff all done and lots of money to charity, help out a couple people in my family that the economy has hurt, put some more away in case someone else is in need...

A house on one of the many nearby lakes. There's one that's all windows and solar panels a couple miles from here, 

Oh, and there's this other house the next street over that used to belong to a mining captain. It's huge and just looks like it would have a lot of rooms. 

(Ask me about my house/real estate obsession some day.)

I've vowed to travel internationally anyhow every other year, so in this scenario it would be annually. 

Wow, hard-pressed to think of anything else I want that I don't have. I'm lucky in so many ways. I love my little house. I love where I live. I have no debt. I might see  how much it would cost for the lady next door to sell her house -- the real estate thing again -- because  I could use a little more yard. I don't need a full-time maid, so maybe just once a week. 

Okay, got it. A local restaurant just closed down. I would re-open it, design the menu with real old world food, and then pay other people to actually run the thing.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

DH and I were discussing is this just last week.

2 DD's set with large trusts, that doesn't include: 1st car, 1st house, and college.
All siblings set up, with enough for each of their first 2 kids, beyond that they're on their own.
Pay mom's property tax for 10 years.
Move my M-i-L to DC/VA/MD area to be near her family.

DH wants his DJ/Record/Poker/Card shop so he can play.
I'd travel, everywhere.

One gigantic family reunion on a cruise ship, that only had family and crew.  No outsiders


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

College for the grandkids
Scholarship in my grandparents' names in Hibbing, MN and Brownsville, PA
Fly first class.  Always.  and often.

Everything else I've got.  Don't want a bigger house, have the dream cars and the Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmmm, I think I like the cruise idea...but my cruise will be for KB members only.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oooh, Harvey!!!

That would be a great idea....quilters have cruises...why not KindleBoards?

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Mom of 4 said:


> I would hire a personal assistant to do all the stuff I HATE... grocery shopping,


not sure where you live but one word - that you can do now if it is in your area *PEAPOD* --- it just came available here about a year ago - the best thing I have ever done for myself EVER - I actually find I save money (I know not a worry if we win the lottery) because I shop the specials first and stick to my list with no impulse purchases that I make in the store. And like tonight when they delivered - in 15 minutes everything is put away and my shopping is done - I love love love it. ... oh did I mention I love it ......

Our house and car and boat etc are all paid for already - but I would have the house spiffed up and not stress about getting the new appliances and cabinets I need (since everything is dying) and get new windows and a garage .... then I would have a cottage style house on the bay with an enclosed screened porch and a hot tub - don't want anything too big - would have too much company that way  Maybe people could stay in the house we live in now and visit the small house on the water - yeah that sounds good 

would get one of the nice RV toy haulers so we could hit all the shoots hubby goes to and have a place to put the golf cart (that goes in the back of the pick-up now when he goes) And it would be big enough for my yarn and roving and travel spinning wheel and would have a super comfy chair that I could sit and knit, spin and of course read on my Kindle. And I would have the DX just because I want one darn it 

And when I was home I would have someone to clean the house a few times a week - I really hate cleaning - and am quite bad at it in fact - Because I would much rather be doing things I enjoy than doing something I hate that will just get all messed up again ....

My niece and nephew pretty much won the lottery when my MIL left everything to them money, house, contents of house etc -- so they are pretty well set now so I might set up a trust for their kids - and their father (my hubbys brother) because he is like us living on retirement income .... And set up one for my Aunt and Uncle (the last of my family)

I would donate to the things I wish I could donate to now and the ones I wish I could donate more to now ....

Oh and I would have that Kuerig that I want


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

a 45 ft sailboat berthed in FL for for the easy jaunt to the islands for the winters and a cabin in the woods in Alaska for the summers.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I was just talking about this recently. I don't think I'd move - we're pretty happy with where we live and I don't want anything bigger to keep clean, but I'd definitely get a cleaning service again and not just every other week (I gave it up when I quit working). I'd gut both my bathrooms and get them updated. And for sure we'd have our front yard landscaped (had the back done last year after the pool installation).

Instead of a big house, I'd look at a condo house on the beach and a cabin in the mountains. I've said I'd get a BMW 6-series convertible, but I know in the end I'd probably get a new 3-series hardtop convertible instead or a Volvo convertible - they're more my style. If I had my way, we'd pay off my daughter's house (or help them buy a bigger one) so she could be a stay-at-home mom, and we could do some traveling - we've talked about going back to Europe & seeing both the places we used to live and seeing some of the places we never got to when we were stationed over there. I'd love to go to Australia. Not to mention all the places in the States we haven't seen. Would probably get an RV for the Stateside travels - a nice diesel pusher. And of course to be fair then we'd need to give my other daughter money so they could have fewer money worries and be able to buy a house once the Air Force sends them to their next assignment. Hope this is a big lottery I'm winning! LOL

Oh, and a MacBook Air - one for me and one for my husband, and a Kindle 2 and a Kindle DX. Why not? And any darned book I feel like downloading anytime.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Trekker said:


> Since I participate in a lottery pool at work each week, I've actually had a lot of thought about what I'd do if I won. This would be my first priority:
> 
> I would open several animal care facilities throughout the country. It would be a no kill shelter fully funded by myself.
> 
> ...


This is a dream thread, so I'll let you have it, but there are a couple practical issues with this.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

And before everyone gets carried away and starts spending their life savings on lottery tickets, remember that a "lottery [is] a tax on people who are bad at math" (Ambrose Bierce).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You mean that $357 I spent yesterday on the Virginia Lottery tickets after reading this thread is probably money down the drain?  Darn!  

I should have put it into Amazon gift certificates; I could have bought books to take me wherever I want to go on my magic carpet Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> This is a dream thread, so I'll let you have it, but there are a couple practical issues with this.


Of course. Obviously he's not going to have any money left at all for the last part.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I would build a nice quiet, well lighted room with instant access to millions of books and an easy way to electronically visit friends all around the world.

Oh wait. I already have that. Never mind.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> Hmmm, I think I like the cruise idea...but my cruise will be for KB members only.


Then I hope that you WIN the lottery, MAGreen! And quickly!


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Since I participate in a lottery pool at work each week, I've actually had a lot of thought about what I'd do if I won. This would be my first priority:
> 
> I would open several animal care facilities throughout the country. It would be a no kill shelter fully funded by myself.
> 
> ...


This is soooooo my dream!! But, not the hookers part.

I would take care of my parents, children and grandchildren first and then built the no-kill facilities you are talking about. Being in rescue I know first hand how much they are needed.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Aside from buying a bunch of land, I don't know.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

If money were no object .....

I'd buy peace on earth for all mankind....

Barring that I'd build my retirement house just the way I wanted it and then see how long it took them to fire me --- "Ummm, sorry boss -- its a sunny day out I won't be in today", work when I felt like it and when I didn't -- well I wouldn't! I'm figuring it'd take 'em at least a couple of years -- and I kinda like what I do.  

Once I had the retirement house (already have the land) and a good stipend to live off of the rest would be easy....it would get spread around providing good cheer and happiness to anybody who I felt deserved some good cheer and happiness that day!  Church, family, friends, strangers -- wouldn't matter to me -- if your need struck a chord with me you'd get some.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Brenda M. said:


> This is soooooo my dream!! But, not the hookers part.
> 
> I would take care of my parents, children and grandchildren first and then built the no-kill facilities you are talking about. Being in rescue I know first hand how much they are needed.


Shelters in general are needed. I'm not in love with the term "no-kill" because -- by implication -- other shelters kill. All shellters, even "no-kill" euthanize, and often for the same reasons. The only real difference between the two types of shelters is that NKs are almost always limited admission. It's easier to get those euth rates down when you get the option of turning folks away. Some NKs only turn people away when they're out of room, but some also do it if the animal is deemed unadoptable. Yeah, their figures are going to look more humane.

And as well-meaning as these shelters are, as useful as they are, they give people a false impression of other shelters and of just how bad the pet overpopulation problem is. Euthanasia rates are high because there are too many animals being born. Even when other reasons are listed for an animal going to sleep, that's secondary to pet overpopulation -- if there were less animals then shelters and foster homes would have resources to care for more desperately sick animals, animals so young they need extra care, feral cats, aggressive dogs... In short, the bulk of the animals that are euthanized in shelters

I worked for several years at an animal shelter -- the one on Animal Cops: Detroit. It was a depressing job if you loved animals -- not because the employees there didn't want to help, but because it was a never-ending onslaught of people hurting animals, neglecting them, breeding them, and us running as fast as we could, only to be called Kevorkians. See why the term "no-kill" grates? We worked every bit as hard, harder, to do our best. Most of us worked all day with animals and then went home to care for fosters -- puppies and kittens that were too young or had the sniffles. And to care for our own pets.

Right about now would be the start of the nightmare time of the year. Ever wonder why June is adopt a cat month? Because shelters are overwhelmed with kittens. We would see dozens and dozens a day during the height of kitten season. We would ship them between shelters, enlist every foster home, call other agencies, beg people to take their kittens home for just a little while and until things slowed done. And, inevitably, cats and kittens went to sleep for lack of cage space. Healthy animals, but something had to give. We could only hope to adopt out a small fraction of them. But if people wanted to leave them, we would take them and do what we could.

We also gave certificates for free spays and neuters, redeemable at the clinic down the hall from the shelter. But don't you know that it takes work to actually bring the pet there? And that it's unnatural? Better to turn the pet in, too -- or the litters as they come.

When NKs turn people away, if everybody is lucky, they bring the animals to another shelter -- quite possibly the kind that's denigrated by implication. And the euth rates of the latter goes up. And they're the bad guys because they do what then, unfortunately, needs to be done. That's best case. Then, there are the people who hand the pets off to anyone in the parking lot, including the jerk who was just refused for adoption and who quite possibly will give the animal a fate worse than humane euthanasia. The worst case scenario? The person figures they've done their part, and it's the shelter who has fallen down on the job and they just let the animal go. Drop the leash. Walk away. And the animal that is used to comfort and family now is at the risk of traffic and predators.

"No-kills" are fine, great, but they also get the luxury that most shelters aren't allowed of simply saying "no more room," or euthanizing sickly or aggressive animals and just not counting them, because their definition is "we don't kill animals we deem adoptable." So, when people say, "I'd open a no-kill" with the belief that's the only good type of shelter, it makes me sad for the people at the job I left behind, and it makes me sad for the animals, too. Unfortunately, and until further notice, no-kill shelters are not nearly enough. Even if they tripled over night.

I don't mean to sound angry at the people who mentioned them, as the intention is beautiful, but after the second mention there was no way I could allow the opportunity to educate and to explain to go by. If you open a "no-kill," you're doing a wonderful thing, but it doesn't make you kinder than the people making the hard decisions and facing the consequences.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It's the terminology that's at fault here, I think. I'm sure everyone's heart was in the right place. What would be nice is a shelter that is large enough to accept all who need a haven, _and_ only euthanizes those who are too sick to make it -- i.e. the ones that a responsible pet owner would also euthanize. That's probably the ideal that people have in mind when they talk about "no-kill" shelters. If only that were feasible.

The statistics on pet overpopulation are depressing. Please, folks, if you have a pet, get it neutered or spayed; you'll be doing a kindness to cats and dogs everywhere.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep, the fact that people are mentioning opening a shelter -- any kind -- shows everybody's heart is in the right place. I would never imply anything else.



Trekker said:


> I think you missed the point of this thread. The title is "If money were no object"
> 
> So, if money were no object, MY shelters would be true no-kill shelters. I would not refuse anyone, I would keep expanding if necessary. All animals would be spayed/neutered. Of course there would be instances where some would need to be euthanized (sick, hit by car, etc.) but NONE would be killed for lack of space.
> 
> That's my dream and I'm sticking to it!


Yes, it's a nice dream, but no lottery has ever paid enough to come anywhere near supporting it.

I didn't miss the point of the thread, rather it reminded me of real world issues. As I said, you have a right to your fantasies, but I saw it -- after the second mention of the term -- as an important educational opportunity that might help real animals.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

If money were no object. . .I would have purchased a lottery ticket tonight!  Seriously, after meeting family obligations, I would build a one-level home, with bedroom suites that include jacuzzis.  Also this home would absolutely need heated cement -- or whatever they do -- to make sure I never had to shovel another sidewalk or driveway ever again.  Then philanthropic items, schools, scholarships, friends/strangers in need, churches, etc.  There are so many ways to really make a difference in this world.  I would hope the majority of my money would make a difference to people.  If money were no object.  Since it is, we need a new thread -- what can we do since money is usually an object.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Michelle, I totally hear you and totally understand. I used to hate the term no-kill, too for all the reasons you state. I wasn't an employee at a shelter, but led a volunteer group at our local shelter for many, many years. So, I fully understand how the "kill" shelters get a total bad rap for what they *have* to do when it so totally isn't their fault! The fault lies in the idiots you mentioned above and many many more who just don't have a concept of the pet overpopulation now. 

I have been to Best Friends who take in the old, the injured, the infirmed that the shelters can't keep and they have the means to house them, give them vet care and let them live out their lives there in a *very* happy environment. But, you are right, they still have to say no as there are just too many in this world that need help. That's where education, laws etc. come into play and Best Friends is doing a pretty good job at that as well. They also have probably more money than they know what to do with so have the financial means to do everything they can. 

While local rescues, like my own organization, struggle month to month to stay afloat and can't find enough foster homes to house all that want to come in our doors - and I run a pure breed rescue - and still can't keep up with the flow! And, don't get me started on feeling guilty for *only* rescuing pugs at this point. 

Hence, my dream to build a no-kill facility - a huge facility. There's nothing like Best Friends on the east coast and it would be absolutely wonderful to have such a facility in many, many regions across the country so they could take in the many, many animals that end up in local shelters now and have to be euthanized. 

I know my dream facility won't answer the overpopulation problem and it I won't see an end to animal suffering in my lifetime, but it sure would lessen the burden on many of the shelters in my area when I can take in thousands of unwanted animals and care for them with all my dream money.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Absolutely, Brenda.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Michelle and Brenda - please do NOT ever come to Mexico, it will break your heart!  We are working on it, but still have a long way to go.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I would first make sure that my parents would be well taken care of and then I would personally write Larry's resignation letter, send it to his boss and have Larry picked up from work in a limo and brought home.... never to work in Houston again!!  

I would also arrange for my DD to be a SAHM so she doesn't have to miss watching her kids grow up.

I would purchase the surrounding property near my home and move my kids and grandkids to live near me... and since this is a dream, I would have a vacation home somewhere in the Caribean and the means to fly there anytime I wanted to get away!


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

The usual, pay off bills, mortgage, fix up house, get a pool, help the kids by setting up trust funds and the grandkids too.....make large donation(s) or start a foundation/cause to help others in some significant way.....

THEN buy Citifield season tickets.  Between my Kindle and Citifield season tickets, I'd be good    

Definitely, travel, travel, travel and help/contribute to building a better world


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

No question about it. I would donate the lion share to AMFar and Make a Wish Foundation. I might reserve a few dollars aside for my burial, but just how expensive and a hefty bag be?

Edward C. Patterson
AIDS services volunteer


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I forgot, season tickets to the Met, or better yet the Paris Opera Ballet.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I would buy those tickets (Opera Queen hat I am), especially since they are performing Verdi's Attila and Janacek's From the House of the Dead, this season.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

edwpat said:


> No question about it. I would donate the lion share to AMFar and Make a Wish Foundation. I might reserve a few dollars aside for my burial, but just how expensive and a hefty bag be?
> 
> Edward C. Patterson
> AIDS services volunteer


Actually, you can donate your body to University of Tennessee forensic program. Doesn't cost anything. My oldest son has informed his sister that this is what he is going to do with my body. Seems the program takes your body, puts it into a field and studies the decaying process. Now, I'm not sure if this is exactly true or not, but my son is having a pretty good time teasing his sister with it.
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> Actually, you can donate your body to University of Tennessee forensic program. Doesn't cost anything. My oldest son has informed his sister that this is what he is going to do with my body. Seems the program takes your body, puts it into a field and studies the decaying process. Now, I'm not sure if this is exactly true or not, but my son is having a pretty good time teasing his sister with it.
> deb


Deb - You should check out these great forensic mystery/thrillers. They are co-written by the founder of the University of Tenneessee's Anthropology Research Facility (they call it the Body Farm) and they do exactly what you said about putting the body into a field and study the decay process!

 

Back to dreaming about winning the lottery!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

No, my body belongs to Elvis.   

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

edwpat said:


> No, my body belongs to Elvis.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Presley or Costello?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Elrond.  

(Actually to Frodo, as I am a leader in the Elijah Wood fan club, but he might donate my parts to Sauron o Gollum).

Ed P
Part is Parts


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I would build my dream home with lots of land for the kids to play in Yorba Linda, California.  I hate that my house has such a small backyard.  I would love to have 20 bedrooms...currently there is 12 of us...I'm sure we'll grow over the years.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

You need at least one room for the KittyLicker.

Ed P


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

edwpat said:


> You need at least one room for the KittyLicker.
> 
> Ed P


Lol...very true...so 21 rooms!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

drenee said:


> Actually, you can donate your body to University of Tennessee forensic program. Doesn't cost anything. My oldest son has informed his sister that this is what he is going to do with my body. Seems the program takes your body, puts it into a field and studies the decaying process. Now, I'm not sure if this is exactly true or not, but my son is having a pretty good time teasing his sister with it.
> deb


That is true place/thing! Patricia Cornwell has a book in the Kay Scarpetta series that uses "The Body Farm" (The book is actually called "the Body Farm") and Cornwell talks a little about it in the back of the book (or is it the front??) I know that it is needed scientific study and I know that it is important work....I also know that "I" won't be using/in my body after I die....but to donate my body there? Um....I hope not.....?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They talked about it onCSI one season too. . . .there was a smaller version somewhere in Vegas where they found an extra body and they referenced the big one in TN.

I have no problem with it.  I think I would say my preference would be to harvest any organs that can be used,  and the rest can go to the body farm or, if surviving loved ones are uncomfortable with that, cremation is o.k.  I mean it's not going to matter to ME. . . but I wouldn't want to direct a disposal method that would cause further pain and grief to those who survive me.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Very true, Ann....I agree completely!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This conversation reminds me of Monty Python's skit when the organ bank rep shows up at the door during dinner and says: "Kidney. Says here you donated a kidney. Cone to pick it up."



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree, I would rather donate my parts to those who need them.  And after that, I'm not particularly concerned.  My daughter is not thrilled with my son's idea.  He did tell her she didn't have to go visit me there.  LOL.  I personally hate the thought of my family putting out a large amount of money on just my body.

Let's see if I can tie this into the thread.  If money were no object I guess it wouldn't matter how much my family spent on my resting place.  

deb


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

deb!  Great job getting back on topic!  I commend you!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

All of the above:  kidding!!

After securing my loved ones:
A place on the water with a great reading spot.  I'd order a kindle for every room...lol.  The rest...a cure for cancer!!


----------

